
Reinventing Hooks with React Easy State - jacobwg
https://blog.risingstack.com/reinventing-hooks-with-react-easy-state/
======
danaw
Very cool concepts and makes me want to check out the project again.

That said it sounds like you're basically concluding "don't test components"
in your testing section, that can't be the conclusion right? I'm still
confused how you would approach testing a "view()" wrapper component since you
now can't inject mocks as props for your store but instead use direct imports.

Suggestions on how to do this simply?

